# Traser 3000



## scottishcammy

Hi all. Back after a long sojourn! I see the posts are still as interesting/funny. Just looking for opinion. Haven't found much on the traser watches, specifically the 3000. Anyone have any experience/thoughts?

Cheers, Cammy.


----------



## MIKE

Hi Cammy,

Don't know about the watch but the ilumination stystem is great. I have two U.S mil. watches with it. the one is about 13 years old but is still about 1/2 as bright as the one that is only 4 years old so when they claim it should last 20 years I don't doubt it.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy

I like Traser watches, I use to wear one and I regret selling it.

I am thinking of stocking these again.


----------



## peter

Cammy, I use my one as my "night watch". Probably the best illumination there is.

I fancy the PVD one Roy

Peter


----------



## Roy

Peter , I will have some soon.

Hows the Suunto ?


----------



## peterc

Hi Cammy,

i just sold one to help finance a new aquisition (thanks Roy!) bloody great watch. As has been said the illumination is superb, better than any watch i've owned.

Peter.


----------



## Roy

Your welcome Peter, did you get the spare link ?


----------



## Griff

Roy,

I think I'd like a Traser, e.g. the all st.steel one.

How long is battery life on these........any 10 year?


----------



## Roy

griff I think that they are 3 or 5 , I cannot really remember but they are great watches especially in the dark. There is no way really to describe how good the illumination is, you just have to see it for yourself.

I will have some soon.


----------



## scottishcammy

Bugger, I've just bought one! Wished I'd waited 'til Roy got them in. I'll let you know what it's like. I have an RLT divers watch and Seiko divers skx 009k (lovely!) but I wanted a good watch for my work that could withstand rough and tumble and provide excellent illumination. I'm a police officer so I need a good all rounder that can take a knock. I don't want to damage my Seiko, which recently came into contact with blood.

Cheers, Cammy.


----------



## Roger

I go along with all the comments on the illumination......just great, and the model I have also has a proper user-friendly battery hatch.

Also have a Marathon US military watch with the same system, well recommended.

Roger


----------



## Sargon

I have two Luminox and they are fun to look at. Especially the 12 O'clock marker which is a different color. Some of the Ball watch Co watches illuminated in the same way are very nice. And they've got auto movements. I've seen the website, but they provode no links to retailers. Anyone knows who sells them?


----------



## peter

I think that the Luminox pieces just have the edge on style but if you need a watch for the hours of darkness then Traser or Luminox are the best for that role.

Roy the Suunto is fine. Makes training a lot more manageable, setting heart rates and scheduling defined sessions. My daughter uses it as well. Only thing is can't use the software because I use a Mac but that's not a problem

PeterR


----------



## Griff

One of these Trasers has an eight year battery and is all st.steel.

This does sound an interesting model


----------



## Roy

Will have some in a few days.


----------



## ericp

Excellent !!!!

I have a Traser I bought from Roy......But would like another.

I use my existing Traser as a bedside clock. The illumination is so good ! As easy to read in pitch blackness as a red LED type clock.

Get one Griff......


----------



## Roy

They should be on the site later today.


----------



## Roy

Some Traser watches now on the new "Traser" page on the site. More coming soon.


----------



## Mrcrowley

First time i've seen one of those. Brilliant!

If Eric uses one as a clock, what's the largest dial size available?


----------



## Roy

The dial sizes are the same approx 28mm but they are so bright that they can be seen from far away.


----------



## ericp

They are very very bright....

The Orange glow clearly marking 12

A remarkable watch, that combines quartz accuracy with rugged styling and fantastic functionality.

I may buy another model.

Eric.


----------



## 036

Morning all

Are there any mechanical watches that use this illumination system?

Cheers for any info

S


----------



## Roy

No, not that I know of.


----------



## 036

You would have thought the illumination on these would be well suited to a chunky auto diver.


----------



## Roy

Many military personel choose these because they are light weight and reliable. I do not think that they would have the same appeal if they were a heavy chunky watch to be used in the field.

http://www.traser.com/new/andy.htm


----------



## 036

You are right, I can see the attraction of the compact size and light weight in a field watch. There's no doubt the Trasers are well suited to that.

As a practical watch they look hard to beat, I will get one at some point.

I myself find myself starting to move away in taste from very bulky watches for everyday wear, for all day work wear I don't like anything bigger than my M4.

I was thinking more of non-military applications for this lume/gas system, and as divers need good visibility it would seem appropriate.


----------



## Foggy

Ball make an auto with this type of illumination, called the Trainman. Not cheap though at about Â£400.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley

It looks good though Foggy. I'm toying with getting a Traser. From the site their Most expensive seems to be around Â£270. Normally I would pay the extra & get the Ball watch. However they look virtually the same, so the movement isn't an issue with me - for once


----------



## Foggy

Hi Paul

Go for it









The Traser's are excellent watches - the illumination, as stated by others, is truly superb !!

Here's mine, which I will eventually get around to replacing the crystal on

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...229&w=487&h=650

It came form a military source, so has probably been used by the armed forces. Not strictly military issue though.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## scottishcammy

I am now wearing my new Traser 3000!

I was at a serious road accident on the A1 in the early hours this morning; very dense fog, pitch black and was under a lot of pressure, working hard to control the situation. Just when I need to see what time it is, accurately, to update operations room/note ambulances arriving, etc. I look down and hey presto! No problems, very bright illumination indeed. As such I can recommend the watch whole heartedly. I've only had it a couple of days but it seems to keep good time.

I was in the Army before and still mates and all the guys I've spoken to about this watch have nothing but good things to say about it.

Go on......buy it!

Roy, do you have any kind of brochure I could pin up in the parade rooms at work? A lot of the guys are interested in your site from what I tell them but quite a few of them don't have access to internet. It would be a good idea as I recon you would get a lot of interest.

P.S. How about a wee discount arrangment for me...say a free Ollech & Wajs "Mirage III" Chronograph for every sale through the emergency services!?!!

Cammy.


----------



## Roy

Sorry I do not have any brochures.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Hi Cammy

The 3000 is the one i'm leaning towards. Just me, but being a gadget buff who like lights, etc, I like the addition of the red dot!

Was it you who said the battery change can be done via a door on the back instead of unscrewing it?

It's not most important thing, but would be good if you could get the 8yr battery in them all. Must be a good reason why not though


----------



## Roy

Hello Paul,

There is no battery hatch. The back has to be removed.

It is not the battery that determines how long it lasts , it is the movement.

You cannot fit any other battery than the one the movement was designed for.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Thanks v much for clearing that up Roy.


----------



## MIKE

Hi Si,

Marathon made a mechanical watch with this system for the U.S military. Only trouble is they are at least 10 years old now and not as bright as a new one.(mine is about 1/2 as bright, but it will shine all night)

E-mail me if intrested and I can tell the U.K site that sells them off forum. Or if you don't mind a slightly used one I could sell you mine as I never ware it, as I have a Marathon Navigators watch I prefer despite it being quartz.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy

Thes Marathon watches are plastic sealed cases where the movement cannot be repaired I think ?


----------



## 036

Hello Mike

Thanks for the info, I will have a Google at them but I am not in the market for one at present, other watches in mind.

What I was really getting at was how come none of the big manufacturers use the system? Seiko? Of course the system will be patented etc but I'm sure Seiko could come up with a few bob.

Si


----------



## Roy

It is a Swiss patent. I doubt they would sell it to the Japanese even if they wanted it.


----------



## scottishcammy

Rather a small point but I've noticed the rubber strap on my Traser smells incredibly sweet! Is there some kind of oil or coating they put on the strap?

.....My wife has just appeared and recons I need to get out more, apparently there is something strange about asking wy my watch strap smells sweet when I could be painting/putting up a shelf in the kitchen, etc......I think not! Back me up here guys, tell her she just doesn't understand....


----------



## Roy

They probably do something to them to stop them smelling of rubber, our Swiss rubber straps smell of vanilla.


----------



## scottishcammy

Hmm, sure I bought something similar out of a machine in a pub toilet a few years ago....


----------



## Roy




----------



## 036

Oris and other makes using rubber straps are using a synthetic vanilla scent to make them smell less rubbery.

Roy, what strap size does the steel-cased one take? Is there a bracelet available for it?

Si


----------



## Roy

It has 22mm lugs. There is a steel bracelet available for it.


----------



## Sargon

I've always liked the fact that Ball watches had auto movements instead of quartz, and I like the looks of them better than Luminox or Tracer, but nobody seems to sell them. I think despite their ETA guts that they are from Asia somewhere. I e-mailed them yesterday and they told me that they will not be sold in Asia, but that they would be launching in the US in the fourth quarter of this year.


----------



## 036

I was under the impression that the Ball Watch Co was an old US firm. Evidently not.


----------



## Sargon

Well sure it WAS an old US firm, but I believe they went under years ago. Someone just bought their name I suppose. Not an uncommon occurance.


----------



## 036

Can anyone who has got one of these off Roy comment on the strap (polymer?), is it comfortable?

Si


----------



## Roy

I wear one and it is comfortable it is just a bit stiffer than rubber.


----------



## peter

I put the Traser on a rhino( I found the original slightly harder than, say, Seiko straps)

Peter


----------



## Roger

Mrcrowley,

I think it was me who mentioned the battery hatch.

Mine does indeed have a battery hatch and it is (from memory) the Series 1200 model which has now been superceded by, i think, the 1300 series.

Question...

relating to the red marker at 12 oclock, on my watch, if you view it in darkness, the vertical red baton always appears vertical even when you rotate the watch through 360 degrees....has anyone else noticed this?

Roger


----------



## Roger

> Hmm, sure I bought something similar out of a machine in a pub toilet a few years ago....
> 
> I had some of that too..........it was bloody awful chewing gum


----------



## scottishcammy

That's what Michael Jackson used to say about his pet chimpanzee, 'bubbles'.............

"I'm forever blowing bubbles......."


----------



## Roger




----------



## Rex

Si - Great watches, straps not so. Hirsch do a cracking carbon top that really makes the watch. Can be bought at www.timefactors.com

Rex


----------



## Roy

Roy also does a nice carbon fibre strap.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Roy does everthing great.

I hope you appreciate this Roy. I've been hammering the Glenn Morangie, & typing is hard work.


----------

